# Burton bindings?



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ok guys. im stumped on which bindings to get.

Burton 07 Mission bindings -$90

Burton 07 P1 wingtip- $150

Burton 08 Custom -$140

Burton 08 Custom Detox(whats the difference?)-$160

mostly freestyle rider. all these bindings
are pretty good and are in high demand but i
dont know which ones to get. im probably leaning
towards the mission bindings cause they're so cheap,
but which is the most quality and performance for money?


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

P1's are nice, but i'm prolly gunna go with the 08 customs myself for my 2008 Burton Twin.


----------



## rrrtx (Aug 18, 2007)

Last I looked sierrasnowboard.com had Burton 07 Cartels for $109, Burton 07 Mission $89, 
Burton 07 P1 $129


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Had the Cartels a couple of years back. Comfy bindings, but i dont think ill ever use burton bindings again. After one day of riding with burton bindings, you get an "impression" (not shure if thats the correct word to use here) of the baseplate in your board. Im pretty shure my bindings made my Custom X board break. 

I can reccommend Rome bindings. Must be the best bindings ive ever used.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

can anyone tell me about the toe straps(gel?) on
any of these bindings, and which are most comfortable?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Im not sure of the gel you speak of but the cap strap is definitely a good choice. Lots of support and hyper responsive. I think you may enjoy the custom or P1 as your binding.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Why are you hung up on Burton bindings? Not saying Burton sucks (I picked up some CO2s myself), but there are plenty of other great options out there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Ive got ride SPI's and they are sick...check 'em out online


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have a burton board so i dont want to purchase a spare baseplate.
so ive pretty much limited myself to burton bindings.

all the bindings up there have toe caps, and judging by
what people are saying i should probably get the P1s or customs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

you dont have to buy spare disks. its free. you ask your shop or seller to include the 3 whole pattern disks. (a marketing scheme so that people will buy burton bindings and burton boards as a package)
outa the list i'd go with the p1s


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

i wouldnt get burtons...burton is a great company and they didnt come this far by making crappy product, but i think youd be better off going with something else. there are plenty of bindings that have multi-use straps so you can pick which one feels better to you


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

ok so what about cartels vs p1's vs customs?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Still hung up on Burton stuff? There's better bindings out there for what you pay buying a set of bindings...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are riding mostly park, you are better off getting the P1's or the Missions. it really depends on how much you want to spend. The P1's are the cadillac of comfort and the Missions are a do it all economy version. If you value comfort and having the best straps, go P1. If you just want a good binding with no frills, get the Mission (it is also a $100 less at retail).


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

At this point, I think it's pretty clear you're a newbie who's hung up on Burton because everyone told him it's the best. Not trying to be mean, but it's pretty obvious.

Burton does make some great product, but their products tend to be overpriced, and are difficult to get good discounts on because their higher end equipment (such as the CO2s) tend to sell out very quickly due to their name brand value. There are plenty of other great options out there and all of them will fit on your board, whether it's Burton or not.

Not saying you SHOULDN'T buy Burton, I have some binders from them and a jacket, but you should buy them because you like the way they perform, not because you want to look cool on the mountain or because your friends told you Burton is the best.

Anyway, I would avoid the Cartels unless you know you like forward lean. Some folks do, some folks don't, but you ride the Cartels without knowing, you better hope you do.

Just nix the Customs. You obviously have the money to spend on higher quality stuff, so don't even bother with that crap.

If you are really hung up on Burtons, the P1s are probably the safest choice in the Burton line if you have the money. They're very comfy and a relatively forgiving binder. The Triads may be up there, but they're new and I haven't checked them out at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, what Kim said. Except about the overpriced stuff.
Look at the Triads too. They are pretty bitchen.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

hahah yeah thats mostly true. cause im pretty broke right now and
its summer, and i dont really have opertunities to test things out
before buying them. but another reason why im focused on burton is
cause i can get the P1's for a super cheap deal. i can get the P1's
that retail for like 200+ for under $130. i cant get that good of a
deal on other bindings. i have looked at some of them but yeah. and
yes i am a noob. haha.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

landonk5 said:


> hahah yeah thats mostly true. cause im pretty broke right now and
> its summer, and i dont really have opertunities to test things out
> before buying them. but another reason why im focused on burton is
> cause i can get the P1's for a super cheap deal. i can get the P1's
> ...


Looks like you're looking at Sierra. The Salomon SPX 45s are a super underrated binding, I would check those out. Lots of cool little features. I am tempted to pick up a pair, but I have way too much gear as it is.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah thats what im talking about though.
i cant really check them out with out buying
them, so i can only really go on what people
tell me until i get enough money to buy all 
sorts of gear and test it myself. but im 
probably getting the P1's. so thanks for all
your help guys.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet. Most likely you'll be stoked, especially at the price.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

yea man youre straight, enjoy em. Being a noob is good sometimes because you haven't gotten used to any particular gear, so you'll adapt to your first setup and from then on out it will likely be the standard as to what you find comfortable in future equipment.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whats this? no hardcore burton bashing? pfft, i'm going back to sb.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

hey guys im a noob also and wanted to know whats a good binding for the park (jumps, rails, boxes etc.)


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

deadseri0us said:


> hey guys im a noob also and wanted to know whats a good binding for the park (jumps, rails, boxes etc.)



The union lowdown is worth checking out, super solid and has a forgiving mid/low back. You can get last years for 99 bucks at evogear...

evo | Union Lowdown Snowboard Binding 2007 : Snowboard Bindings


----------

